# AFC - AFC Energy PLC (LSE)



## basilio (7 January 2019)

Thought it might be useful to give this English energy company a profile.
They have been developing a lost cost/ high efficiency Alkaline Fuel Cell for a number of years. Many false dawns but, perhaps, they are finally going to  deliver on a quality product.

There has been some news of imminent announcements. The SP has jumped in the past few days - probably in anticipation ,  but who knows. There have been many false dawns here.

PS  I have no shares in the company.

http://www.lse.co.uk/ShareChat.asp?ShareTicker=AFC
https://www.proactiveinvestors.co.u...on-launch-of-commercial-fuel-cell-211982.html
http://www.lse.co.uk/share-regulato...de=6t5kxw9t&ArticleHeadline=Commercial_Update


----------



## basilio (3 April 2021)

AFC continues to produce  cost effective commercial fuel cell applications.
These include  building construction sites  which traditionally use diesal generators and EV charging stations





__





						Mace and AFC Energy sign UK first partnership in using hydrogen power to decarbonise construction sites
					

AFC Energy is the leading provider of Fuel Cell technology for a generation of clean energy, offering best in class performance and lowest operating cost as part of global efforts to decarbonise industry.



					www.afcenergy.com
				







__





						AFC Energy and ABB Partner to Power-Up the Future of Clean EV Charging
					

AFC Energy is the leading provider of Fuel Cell technology for a generation of clean energy, offering best in class performance and lowest operating cost as part of global efforts to decarbonise industry.



					www.afcenergy.com
				







__





						Extreme E Hydrogen Fuel Cell Dispatched Ahead of 2021 Championship
					

AFC Energy is the leading provider of Fuel Cell technology for a generation of clean energy, offering best in class performance and lowest operating cost as part of global efforts to decarbonise industry.



					www.afcenergy.com


----------

